# A small run of Buckboard Bacon



## DougE (May 7, 2022)

I wasn't going to bother posting, but hey, it's bacon!

Used my standard dry cure:
1.5% salt
0.75% sugar (I usually use brown sugar)
0.25% Cure#1
I didn't use any additional spices in this batch, and honestly, I don't really find that garlic and other spices really come through in the finished bacon. You're only getting spice on the very edge of each slice since the additional spices don't really penetrate the meat like the salt and cure do.
Cured for 14 days, and let dry for 24 hours on a rack in the fridge.







I ran just a smoke tube with a 50/50 blend of cherry and hickory for the first couple hours, then ran the Camp Chef at 160* with the same pellet blend until they hit 145*. You gotta love that color the cherry brings out!







Rested on a rack in the fridge for 24 hours, then sliced. The one on the left really didn't have much meat to fat, so I cubed it up to grind for use in other things.


----------



## TNJAKE (May 7, 2022)

Looks awesome Doug. Nice work bud


----------



## Sven Svensson (May 7, 2022)

Another 

 DougE
 work of bacon art!


----------



## pc farmer (May 7, 2022)

Boy that looks good.   I am out of bacon.


----------



## DougE (May 7, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Looks awesome Doug. Nice work bud


Thanks, Jake.


Sven Svensson said:


> Another
> 
> DougE
> work of bacon art!


Thanks, Sven. I dunno about a work of art, but I guess it has to be, considering it's bacon lol.


pc farmer said:


> Boy that looks good.   I am out of bacon.


You need to fix that, Adam. I pretty much keep a bacon production line going. When one batch comes out of cure, another batch gets started pretty quick.


----------



## pc farmer (May 7, 2022)

I need to raise more pigs.  That's the issue.


----------



## DougE (May 7, 2022)

pc farmer said:


> I need to raise more pigs.  That's the issue.




 Brokenhandle
 can probably send a few your way, lol.


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 7, 2022)

Looks great Doug! That cherry does give them some great color! And I might have a few pigs around lol! But they aren't mine, I'm just their caretaker.

Ryan


----------



## pc farmer (May 7, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks great Doug! That cherry does give them some great color! And I might have a few pigs around lol! But they aren't mine, I'm just their caretaker.
> 
> Ryan



You can't lose a few?  Lol


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 7, 2022)

pc farmer said:


> You can't lose a few?  Lol


   dang thing about being honest! Sad thing is these are raised so lean the belly sucks

Ryan


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 8, 2022)

Great looking BB bacon Doug. I have not tried to make this style yet. And great colour on them also

David


----------



## SmokinEdge (May 8, 2022)

Nice job Doug. All looks fantastic. I can almost smell it!


----------



## tx smoker (May 8, 2022)

Very nice!! I'm still needing to get my butt in gear and make some more of this. Yours looks excellent!! Beautiful color on those slabs of meat.

Robert


----------



## Ringer (May 8, 2022)

That looks absolutely amazing. I have GOT to try this. You have really got this dialed in and looking beautiful. I bet it tastes just as good.


----------



## chopsaw (May 8, 2022)

Doug , I like the way you did the cross cut / slice . Nice work bud . Looks great .


----------



## Bearcarver (May 8, 2022)

Beautiful BBB, Doug! (Old Age--but I fixed it)
Now I'm Jealous!
Like.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 8, 2022)

Nice work Doug, that BBB looks phenomenal!  Man, I need to replenish, thanks for the reminder!


----------



## DougE (May 8, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Great looking BB bacon Doug. I have not tried to make this style yet. And great colour on them also
> 
> David


Thanks, David. You need to try buckboard. Cherry/hickory, or cherry pecan will give you that nice color.


SmokinEdge said:


> Nice job Doug. All looks fantastic. I can almost smell it!


Thanks, Eric. You schooled me on the whole process, so yeah, I get perfect results every time I make bacon.


tx smoker said:


> Very nice!! I'm still needing to get my butt in gear and make some more of this. Yours looks excellent!! Beautiful color on those slabs of meat.
> 
> Robert


Thanks, Robert!


chopsaw said:


> Doug , I like the way you did the cross cut / slice . Nice work bud . Looks great .


Thanks, Rich. I did the cross cut to try and get longer pieces, but I don't know if that's going to affect the texture yet.


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Nice work Doug, that BBB looks phenomenal!  Man, I need to replenish, thanks for the reminder!



Thanks!


----------



## bauchjw (May 8, 2022)

Beautiful! That looks so good I can hear them sizzling and my mouth is watering! Awesome work Doug!


----------



## Nefarious (May 8, 2022)

That's what I want mine to look like.  Totally awesome.


----------



## DougE (May 8, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Beautiful! That looks so good I can hear them sizzling and my mouth is watering! Awesome work Doug!


Thanks, Jed!


Nefarious said:


> That's what I want mine to look like.  Totally awesome.


Thanks. You can do it, it isn't too awful complicated.


----------



## Nefarious (May 8, 2022)

DougE said:


> Thanks. You can do it, it isn't too awful complicated.


Only problem, I am in no mans land, I don't have a smoker I can use.  I'm hoping to have this resolved this week.


----------



## DougE (May 8, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> Only problem, I am in no mans land, I don't have a smoker I can use.  I'm hoping to have this resolved this week.


When you are up and running, just cure 2 weeks with the numbers we have said, smoke with cherry/hickory, or cherry/pecan, and you will have arrived.


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 11, 2022)

DougE said:


> Thanks, David. You need to try buckboard. Cherry/hickory, or cherry pecan will give you that nice colo



Thanks I will try this. I have Cherry and Hickory. But no Pecan around here . Guess I could order it in.

David


----------



## GrumpyGriller (May 11, 2022)

mmmmmmm......bacon :)


----------



## YooperSmoker (May 11, 2022)

what cut of meat are you using?


----------



## DougE (May 11, 2022)

YooperSmoker said:


> what cut of meat are you using?


Buckboard is made from pork butt.


----------



## OCGF (May 15, 2022)

DougE said:


> I wasn't going to bother posting, but hey, it's bacon!
> 
> Used my standard dry cure:
> 1.5% salt
> ...


Just started curing a half butt last Tuesday.


----------



## checkdude (May 15, 2022)

DougE said:


> I wasn't going to bother posting, but hey, it's bacon!
> 
> Used my standard dry cure:
> 1.5% salt
> ...


Great looking bacon! Made some miself and the only complaint I had was -not enough fat! Taste good thow.


----------



## slavikborisov (May 15, 2022)

DougE said:


> I wasn't going to bother posting, but hey, it's bacon!
> 
> Used my standard dry cure:
> 1.5% salt
> ...


Looks awesome I really need to try some BB bacon!


----------



## DougE (May 15, 2022)

slavikborisov said:


> Looks awesome I really need to try some BB bacon!


Thanks, and you definitely need to give it a try.


----------

